# takia / vuoksi



## etrade

En löytänyt haulla yhtää keskustelua missä olisi pohdittu sanoja vuoksi ja takia, eikä Gavril ole vieläkään kysynyt niistä. 
Viimmeaikoina uutisissa ja yleensäkin on alettu käyttää sanaa takia, mikä raivostuttaa minua. Olen syntynyt Etelä-Pohjanmaalla ja ainoastaan heidän murteeseen ei sovi vuoksi sana.
Löytyykö tietoa miksi takia sana on yleistynyt?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Tiedän asiasta vain sen, että olen lukenut joidenkin pitävän takia-sanaa puhekielenomaisempana kuin vuoksi-sanaa. Itse en ole tällaista eroa koskaan havainnut. Helsingissä olen kuullut molempia sanoja vuosikymmeniä; tosin en ole yrittänyt tilastoida niiden yleisyyttä.


----------



## rokkipoliisi

Eikös noilla sanoilla ole pieni vivahde-ero? "Takia" tuo ainakin minun mieleeni, että vaikutus on ei-toivottu. "Vuoksi" sen sijaan on tämän asian suhteen neutraali.

Esimerkkilauseita:
"Minkä takia Jaakko teki hyvin?" - ei toimi
"Minkä takia Jaakko teki tyhmästi?" - toimii
"Minkä vuoksi Jaakko teki hyvin?" - toimii
"Minkä vuoksi Jaakko teki tyhmästi?" - toimii

Toimivatko teidän kielikorvanne samoin kuin minun vai olenko keksinyt omiani?


----------



## hui

rokkipoliisi said:


> Toimivatko teidän kielikorvanne samoin kuin minun vai olenko keksinyt omiani?



Olet keksinyt omiasi.


----------



## DrWatson

Ei, kyllä rokkipoliisin aivoituksissa on minunkin mielestäni perää. _Takia_-sanaa käyttäisin itsekin useammin negatiivisen asian yhteydessä, _vuoksi_ on neutraali.


----------



## hui

DrWatson said:


> Ei, kyllä rokkipoliisin aivoituksissa on minunkin mielestäni perää. _Takia_-sanaa käyttäisin itsekin useammin negatiivisen asian yhteydessä, _vuoksi_ on neutraali.



"Käyttöalaltaan neutraaleja ovat esimerkiksi _takia_, _vuoksi _ja _tähden_."
http://www.kotus.fi/index.phtml?s=963


----------



## Gavril

Mieleeni juolahti, että ehkä _takia- _ja _vuoksi-_sanoja on  käytetty tietyissä hyvin tunnetuissa ("kiteytyneissä"?) lauseissa, jotka  ovat ajan kuluessa vaikuttaneet joidenkuiden käsitykseen sanojen  merkityksestä. En minä tietenkään tiedä, mitkä juuri lauseet nämä ovat.

Pohtiessani joitakin englannin "takia/vuoksi" tarkoittavia ilmaisuja -- esim. _on account of_, _due to -- _en  ole varma, olenko koskaan käyttänyt niitä myönteisesti, vaikka  sanakirjan mukaan nämä eivät ole luonnostaan kielteisiä ilmaisuja. (Sanonta_ on account of _on kuitenkin jokseenkin vanhentunut yhdysvaltalaisessa englannissa.)


----------



## Hakro

Minun kielikorvassani _takia_ liittyy neutraaliin tai negatiiviseen asiaan. _vuoksi_ taas neutraaliin tai positiiviseen asiaan. Positiivisessa yhteydessä sanon mieluiten _ansiosta_.


----------



## Tappahannock

Itse olen omaksunut sellaisen käsityksen, että _takia_ tarkoittaa "because of" tai "as a result of" kun taas _vuoksi_ tarkoittaa "for the sake of."  Peli keskeytettiin sateen takia mutta asia tehtiin esim. jonkun ihmisen vuoksi tai siveellisyyden vuoksi.  Jos jokin asia (sadetanssi?) tehtäisiin sateen vuoksi, se tarkoittaisi lähinnä sitä, että sadetta halutaan.  Ehkä käsitykseni johtuu osittain translatiivisijan käytöstä _vuoksi_ sanassa, en muuten osaa tarkasti sanoa mistä olen saanut tällaisen tulkinnan.

Onko tämä käsitys täysin väärä, puoliväärä, vai pitääkö jossain määrin paikkansa?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Onko tämä käsitys täysin väärä, puoliväärä, vai pitääkö jossain määrin paikkansa?"

Kielikorvani on täysin samaa mieltä Hakron korvan kanssa. Peli voidaan keskeyttää sateen takia tai sateen vuoksi.

GOM


----------



## Gavril

WSOY:n suomi-englanti-suomi sanakirjan mukaan, _takia _ja _vuoksi _voivat tarkoittaa samaa. Mutta, ensimmäinen sanakirjan anatama määritelmä _vuoksi_-sanalle on "for somebody's sake, for the sake of", toinen määritelmä on "because of". _takia_-hakusanan määritelmät ovat toisinpäin.


----------

